# Staffordshire/Shropshire breeders???



## Cockatoo (Apr 12, 2012)

hiya, just wondering if anyone had their cockapoo from a resonsible breeder in Staffordshire or Shropshire? not cheshire doodles, bridgeway, pinetree, jukee, etc etc. details too! thanks!!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Have you looked on www.breedersonline.co.uk ?


----------



## Cockatoo (Apr 12, 2012)

yes thanks x


----------



## Cockatoo (Apr 12, 2012)

pleas answer


----------



## Arrem (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi,
Does this help?
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=7282


----------



## helenboden (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi x

We spent a long time looking for a cockapoo and visited many breeders big and small x We collected our gorgeous little boy from Anthony at Anzil in Liverpool a couple of weeks ago. Anthony is a fantstic breeder and I cant recommend him enough as can lots of other people on this site as well. Barney is an absolute star and worth the wait xx


----------



## avrildunseath (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi we got our puppy from a lady in Shropshire . She was a retired veterinary nurse. Her name was Celia and she was lovely. I noticed on breeders on line that she had puppy's recently but I think she must have sold them as her advert is no longer there. She had 2 females and breeds them occasionally . If you would like me to give you more information just let me know. We got Pippa at the end of November and can't imagine life without her


----------



## hurfbird (Jan 21, 2012)

HI - I bought both of mine from a lovely lady in Whitchurch, I have two from different litters. She has three for sale at the moment and they are on pre-loved, I think her name is Ronnie-roo on there.
Tell her Anita mentioned her, we had Poppy and Daisy from her and they are wonderful
x


----------



## Cockatoo (Apr 12, 2012)

avrildunseath, please can i have some more info?


----------



## andypandi (Jun 22, 2011)

hurfbird said:


> HI - I bought both of mine from a lovely lady in Whitchurch, I have two from different litters. She has three for sale at the moment and they are on pre-loved, I think her name is Ronnie-roo on there.
> Tell her Anita mentioned her, we had Poppy and Daisy from her and they are wonderful
> x


Oh we got Milo from her too!


----------



## Lambykin (Sep 25, 2012)

*Celia in Shropshire*

We also got a pup from Celia - she was lovely and part of the fee went to a dog rescue centre which I thought was a lovely idea. Avril - if you see this please do get in touch as our dogs will be related although not the same litter - Minnie (formerly known as Pansy by Celia) was born in August 2012.


----------



## Lambykin (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry this was a double posting


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

My parents got their puppy Phoebe from a lovely lady called Allison. She has two remaining puppies that are nine weeks:

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/107598002/gorgeous-cockapoo-pups.html

You can read about Phoebe on my blog.


----------



## lauralu (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi, I'm looking for a breeder In the Shropshire area too. Would anyone be able to give me some more details on Celia? I'm hoping to add a Cockapoo to our family. Any help would be great.


----------



## Lambykin (Sep 25, 2012)

I have never found anyone else that bought from Celia ... We absolutely love our 'poo. She is adorable and I would have another puppy from her if we could have two.


----------

